# Oh dear!! Grooming help



## AlexandralT (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello.
We have a 4/5 month old cockapoo pup.
Who has got matts and bad matts only around his bum and back legs. We have tried to cut some out. But now looks very stupid. He also still has some matts there at the moment.
Its so strange as we brush him every other day and these ones are so bad!
What do we do?!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Go to the groomer! They will sort it for you!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

You may not be brushing correctly, lots of people think they are brushing there dog but they are only skimming over the top coat. Best thing to do is go the the groomer and get them to show you how to care for the coat properly.


----------

